
How the NSA and GCHQ Spied on OPEC - einehexe
http://www.spiegel.de/international/world/how-the-nsa-and-gchq-spied-on-opec-a-932777.html#ref=rss
======
nodata
Well then, that makes OPEC terrorists. What are they going to say about that?

